# [FS] 3D Printed Astra Militarum, Death Korps of Krieg Grenadier Squadron [W] Paypal



## jackey2929

Hello all, I got several sets of *3D print* Death Korps of Krieg Grenadier no long ago. Those that I am willing to sell are unpaint and unassemble, each set contained 20 models in total. All 3d printed from resin, there are no mold lines or bubbles.
Pic Verification


http://imgur.com/6pAvwjW




http://imgur.com/SK7RAVl




http://imgur.com/RhuMPEu




http://imgur.com/qhXUY0G

(ignore the painted one they are for assemble display purpose and not for sell, but you will get exactly what its looks like)
*-10 infantry models including a sargeant. Highly detailed squad that Includes a Sgt with chainsword and pistol, a plasma rifle, flame thrower and a grenade launcher, melta gun, Sniper rifle etc
-2 Death Korps of Krieg Sniper
-4 heavy weapon team each consist of 2 infantry, Mortar, Autocannon, Heavy Bolter, Lascannon
-12 25mm bases for infantry
-4 60mm terrain bases for heavy weapon team
$70 for all of them plus $15 shipping fees, Total $85* I will ship them from Hong Kong to worldwide, will be well packed

You can buy it from ebay Death Korps of Krieg Grenadier Army Warhammer 40k Imperial Guard | eBay 
or Paypal directly to me


----------

